# SMG owner, which one did you pick?



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi all,

I am thinking to replace the the e-brake hande in my M3 SMG with something matched the SMG chrome/leather shift knock.  After doing some research, the closet thing I can find is the one from Bavarian Autosport. Did any SMG owner change their e-brake handle to match the SMG shift knock also? If so, which one did you pick?

Thanks!

iSpY


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

i know a few peeps who swapped out both the knob and ebrake for an aftermarket set... I will likely leave the e alone, but I seriously dislikethe SMG knob!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks hot. Literally, not figuratively.

Alex


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> i know a few peeps who swapped out both the knob and ebrake for an aftermarket set... I will likely leave the e alone, but I seriously dislikethe SMG knob!


Which SMG knob are you thinking of switching to?


----------



## Kewl X5 (Apr 6, 2002)

*How about a lighted SMG knob?*

Has anyone retrofitted a "lighted" SMG shift knob? Supposedly the M3 CSL has a lighted SMG shift knob. The E60 M5 has a lighted SMG shift knob.
TIA



iSpY said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am thinking to replace the the e-brake hande in my M3 SMG with something matched the SMG chrome/leather shift knock.  After doing some research, the closet thing I can find is the one from Bavarian Autosport. Did any SMG owner change their e-brake handle to match the SMG shift knock also? If so, which one did you pick?
> 
> ...


----------



## iSpY (Dec 12, 2002)

Kewl X5 said:


> Has anyone retrofitted a "lighted" SMG shift knob? Supposedly the M3 CSL has a lighted SMG shift knob. The E60 M5 has a lighted SMG shift knob.
> TIA


Wow, lighted SMG shift knob may look cool also. 

I prefer to stick with the SMG shift knob because if I need to leave down my can for maintance/valvet/etc, I want to make sure the guys know this is a SMG and they know how to shift.

iSpY


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

Bill-SD said:


> Which SMG knob are you thinking of switching to?


None!
I will likely use either a whalen shift machine or an MOMO shift knob... I know the pattern and don't need to look at it to know what I am doing!


----------

